# Illustrator (10), Pfad schneiden



## the-cR (4. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage bezüglich dem "Beschneiden" eines Pfades in Adobe Illustrator 10.

Folgendes Beispiel sei gegeben:







2 Pfade - der Kreis soll dabei an den Schnittpunkten mit dem 2. Pfad abgeschnitten werden (rote Kreise), sodass der Kreis - Pfad danach folgendermaßen aussieht :






Mit anderen Worten, ich möchte einen Pfad benutzen, um einen anderen Pfad an ganz bestimmten stellen zu "schneiden" bzw. zu "trennen".

Ziel oder Hintergrund des ganzen ist, dass ich so das Rechteck aus dem ersten Bild um z.B. 45 Grad drehen, und jeweils den Kreis an den Schnittpunkten des Rechtecks schneiden könnte, sodass absolut symmetrische "Lücken" im Kreis entstehen.

Ich würde mich freuen, wenn jemand dazu einen Tipp für mich hat, oder möglicherweise gibt es da noch andere Möglichkeiten, um das zu realisieren.


Vielen Dank


----------



## Hercules (4. November 2003)

Also zwei ebenen erstellen,
auf die eine den Kreis, au die andere das Rechteck.

Die Rechteckebene sperren, dann an den Schnittpunkten auf den Kreis Ankerpunkte hinzufügen.
dann mit dem Pfeilwerkzeug die Verbindungen löschen...


----------



## the-cR (4. November 2003)

Hallo,

erstmal danke für Deine Antwort. Wenn ich einen Ankerpunkt auf einem Kreis hinzufügen will, kommt immer die Meldung:

"Ein Ankerpunkt kann nicht hinzugefügt werden. Bitte benutzen Sie das Ankerpunkt-Hinzufügen-Werkzeug an einem Pfadsegment und nicht an einem Ankerpunkt"

Egal wohin ich klicke, immer kommt diese Meldung, es sei denn ich klicke genau auf einen der 4 Ankerpunkte (die ja nach dem Erstellen eines Kreises vorhanden sind). Ist das nicht paradox? Die Meldung sagt mir, ich solle nicht auf einen Ankerpunkt klicken, jedoch nur wenn ich dies tue, funktioniert das Ankerpunkt hinzufügen.

Wie kann ich einem Kreis denn nun vernünftig einen Ankerpunkt hinzufügen?


----------



## Hercules (5. November 2003)

Mhhh wenns so ist, wie du es erzählst, dann stimmt wohl was mit Illustrator net....
Versuch mal den Pfad zu wählen bevor du das Werkzeug benutzt...
oder Illsustrator neuinstallieren...


----------



## the-cR (5. November 2003)

Habe Illustrator eben nochmal neu installiert - wieder dasselbe Problem. Ich erstelle einen Kreis mit dem "Ellipse - Werkzeug", wähle das Werkzeug "Ankerpunkt-Hinzufügen-Werkzeug" und klick auf eine Stelle auf dem Kreis - wieder erscheint diese oben genannte Meldung. Egal wohin ich klicke, immer kommt die Meldung, es sei denn ich klicke sehr nah bei einem der 4 Ankerpunkte des Kreises.

Ich habe alles ausprobert - Pfad gewählt oder anders markiert, nicht markiert etc... nichts hilft.

Könntest Du bitte einemal ganz ganz genau beschreiben, wie Du einen Kreis erstellst, und darauf,a lso auf der Kontur des Kreises einen neuen Ankerpunkt hinzufügst?

Vielen Dank


----------



## Hercules (6. November 2003)

Also du erstllst auf Ebene 1 einen Kreis mit der Shift-Taste gedrückt, damt er symmetrisch wird.

2.  du erstellst eine zweite Ebene(Ebene2). die du unter Ebene 1 stellst.
3.  auf ebene2 erstellst du dein Vier-eck. das drehst du dann so wie du es haben willst. die Ankerpunktee des Vier-ecks dürfen nicht auf den Schnittpunkten liegen.
4. Nun stellst du bei den Beiden Objekten die Flächen auf transparen dass du nur noch die Kondur siehst.
5.  So nun sperrst du die Ebene2!
6. jetzt das Ankerpunkt Hinzufügen- Weerkzeug auswählen. und das Ganze ein wenig ranzoomen, damit du besser kontrollieren kanst wo du hinklickst.
7. du wählst ebene1 aus und setzt di Ankerpunkte genau auf den Pfad. wenn du daneben klickst, dann kommt ebenfalls diese Fehlermeldung...

Un weiter müsstest du ja eigentlich wissen...

Ist doch garnicht so schwer oder?!


----------



## the-cR (6. November 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe endlich herausgefunden, warum ich keinen Ankerpunkt hinzufügen konnte.

Die Option "Am Raster ausrichten" war aktiviert, die Klicks auf den Kreis landeten also mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit immer daneben, auf irgendeinen Rasterpunkt - deshalb kam immer und immer wieder diese Meldung.

Also, nochmals danke für Deine Hilfe!


----------

